# HerpSaver 2008



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 25, 2008)

Well here it is everyone. After toiling on this project for nearly three weeks I am ready to release the highly anticipated screen saver I have been working on. As you can tell by the title of this thread I have opted to call it HerpSaver 2008.

There is a readme file attached within the file which everyone who uses it (or downloads it) should read. It contains important information that everyone should read.

Aside from that before showing the link for HerpSaver 2008, I would sincerely like to extend a huge thankyou to everyone who has submitted their images for use in this project. Without you, this project would be a look at a blank screen.

A brief overview on HerpSaver 2008. HerpSaver 2008 was created not only as a basic screen saver to use on your computer, but also to educate people interested in herps (and people not interested in herps). I have included common name, scientific name and a distribution map relating to the species in the photograph.

Please enjoy HerpSaver 2008 and pass any comments to me via this means or my e-mail address (available in the HerpSaver 2008 readme file).

Here is the link to download the file. This should start an automatic download of the HerpSaver 2008 executable self-installing file. The file is approximately 15.26mb and has been scanned with the latest version of AVG Anti-Virus update 270.5.5/1571.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=06MMCOU6

Upon installing this program you can change the setting by right clicking on your desktop, clicking on properties and going to the screen saver tab.

Thankyou all again for patiently waiting and thankyou to all contributors. I do hope you enjoy HerpSaver 2008.

Just remember, if there is enough interest in the 2008 release, I will be releasing a 2009 release so get those pics in.

Cheers

FNQ_Snake


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 25, 2008)

WELL DONE!..._fantastic job!...d/l_


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jul 25, 2008)

*Great work mate.*


----------



## Lockie (Jul 25, 2008)

Good on you FNQ_Snake!!! I'm installing it now - can't wait.

thanks again!


----------



## Hsut77 (Jul 25, 2008)

Excellent job, FNQ!!! Some nice pics in there too :lol:


----------



## Mrs I (Jul 25, 2008)

Great thanks, cant wait to see it.

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## Trouble (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks FNQ
I just downloaded it.... It lookes great 
Thanks for the work on it


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Jul 25, 2008)

Bugger!!!!! I have a mac!!!!!

Froggies


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 25, 2008)

uploading now 83%


----------



## Nikki. (Jul 25, 2008)

WoW Thats awesome,Very Nicely presented.Congratulations to whoms pictures have been encluded .i have it set as a screensaver for when i dont touch the mouse for 1 minute


----------



## pete12 (Jul 25, 2008)

Awesome FNQ thanks!!


----------



## pseudechis4740 (Jul 25, 2008)

Fantastic effort by all involved. A real pleasure to sit and watch.


----------



## bump73 (Jul 25, 2008)

Great work 

Love the pic of the Tasmanian Tiger Snake


----------



## Whisper2 (Jul 25, 2008)

Jason Luke i think it is has that picture of blue mountain frogs, it is the most amazing photo i have seen.
the other photos are great to but it was the standout one for me.
: )


----------



## jaih (Jul 25, 2008)

AWSOME.
Been sitting here for the last 20 min
then i realised it repeats.
lol


----------



## tooninoz (Jul 25, 2008)

Good work mate. Esp photos by xshadowx and someone else that didnt have a APS username attached but I suspect it was Urodacus?? 
FNQ Snake - can you recall who sent you the pic of the RBBS? Can you PM me any details?
cheers, toon


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments everyone. Remember, just pass on the link to anyone who wants it, it is freeware.


----------



## callith (Jul 25, 2008)

Absolutely awesome


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks Callith.


----------



## DDALDD (Jul 25, 2008)

thanks mate, the effort you've gone to is much appreciated


----------



## Kitah (Jul 25, 2008)

Quick q.. Has anyone installed this onto a computer with vista? keeps telling me theres an error. Then again, lately no files have been downloading properly.. *sigh*


----------



## froglet (Jul 25, 2008)

Very well done loved all the pics & glad that at least one of mine got in


----------



## froglet (Jul 25, 2008)

xshadowx said:


> Quick q.. Has anyone installed this onto a computer with vista? keeps telling me theres an error. Then again, lately no files have been downloading properly.. *sigh*


 
Mine downloaded with no problems, just took forever thanks to my very slow computer


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Laura, mate I run Vista. Maybe you have a computer problem. Try deleting your current profile then restart your computer. Usually fixes most problems.

Oh and guys, that is 65 downloads in 4 hours. Now that is a good sign.


----------



## sockbat (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the hard work, I've downloaded it and I'll see how it gose


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 25, 2008)

No worries Sockbat. It was a pleasure.


----------



## Kitah (Jul 25, 2008)

Ahh its just problems with the internet connection it seems. I've been connecting to the internet through an ethernet cable and I've had nothing but problems with it; no downloads work properly.. got it now though


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 25, 2008)

Glad it all worked out mate. You really do take a great photograph.


----------



## Kitah (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow finally got it up and running, looks fantastic, awesome work FNQ! very professional looking, I love it! get to learn while watching it 

And thanks


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jul 25, 2008)

looks good


----------



## reptile32 (Jul 25, 2008)

FNQ snake mate that is exellent well done , wow i got 3 pics in there thanks mate cheers from Grant


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 25, 2008)

No worries mate. As long as everyone who downloads it and installs it then hopefully that is one more educated person in the world. I plan to have a toxicity/venomous chart and danger level as well as first aid tips and the like in the April 2009 release.


----------



## gar1 (Jul 25, 2008)

FNQ snake excelent work downloaded it, love it now going to install it on my other computers thanks heaps for all the effort.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 25, 2008)

No worries gar1, glad you can enjoy it.


----------



## Riley (Jul 25, 2008)

wow weldone!!!


----------



## Duffo (Jul 26, 2008)

great work, thanks


----------



## Adsell (Jul 26, 2008)

Good Job. Just a quick note, a picture of a Perentie comes up but the name says Sand Monitor and a Lacy pic is named Spotted tree monitor.
Ads


----------



## dragon170 (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job its a shame I didn't get a chance to put my pics in but always next year.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks for that ads. Too late to fix them now. But nearly got 'em all right. lol. I can only go on what I am told though.


----------



## Fester (Jul 26, 2008)

I am getting "download exceeded" on Megaupload.
Any show of uploading the file to another free host as well??


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 26, 2008)

It shouldn't be exceeded mate. Just try it again. There is enough for nearly 6000 downloads.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 26, 2008)

I just tried it and it downloads fine. Maybe you have exceeded your own bandwidth or a few people are downloading it. Give it a few minutes and it should be good.


----------



## Fester (Jul 26, 2008)

FNQ_Snake said:


> I just tried it and it downloads fine. Maybe you have exceeded your own bandwidth or a few people are downloading it. Give it a few minutes and it should be good.


 
I know why! Daughter has been downloading from Megaupload and exceeded the limit from this IP address.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 26, 2008)

Ha ha. Always the way. Lol.


----------



## Surfcop24 (Jul 26, 2008)

FNQ_SNAKE..... 

Just downloaded it...... Thank you for taking the time, and putting in the effort you have....

Much appreciated..... Its a great Screen saver....

I love that you have put the name, scientific name and the locality there.... TOP JOB!!!!!

Cheers.... Rick


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Jul 26, 2008)

I can't see it wahhh!!!! 
It's sounds great though FNQ_Snake so good job!
Hmmmmm I know I'll go round to i_LoVe_AnImAlS!!!!!!! She has a PC!

Jess


----------



## jkosey (Jul 26, 2008)

cant wait to view got goosebumps
sent it to every1 i know top work... going to buy new camera


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks guys. Send the link to everyone if you like. The more people who see it, the more educated the community will be as a whole.


----------



## Fester (Jul 26, 2008)

Ended up getting the file from someone I know. Quite impressive mate, you have done a brilliant job with that.


----------



## sezza (Jul 26, 2008)

fantastic job - I have passed it on to all my reptile loving mates as well!!


----------



## tooninoz (Jul 26, 2008)

FNQ_Snake said:


> No worries mate. As long as everyone who downloads it and installs it then hopefully that is one more educated person in the world. I plan to have a toxicity/venomous chart and danger level as well as first aid tips and the like in the April 2009 release.


Hey FNQ, as I said previously, it's a great job. Ive actually sent it through to a few people that have no interest in herps and getting positive feedback. Just one small issue with your idea for 2009 though.
I guess most of us have at least a basic awareness of toxicity/danger of vens, but to the Great Unwashed (non herpers!), things like toxicity etc kinda add to the whole myth of snakes? To the non-herpers, it kinda adds an extra reason to be unduly concerned. Does that make sense? You'll have to read between the lines! 
Given that it is a screen saver, most people wont have time to read first aid instruction anyway.
I'm of the thought that if you just continue with what you have done this year, youre on a good wicket.
As an alternative, I guess you could do a document with the details and pics and then convert it to a PDF and attach it with the screensaver file?
Just a thought anyway.
cheers, toon


----------



## justbrad (Jul 26, 2008)

got my vote for 'Best Ever Screensaver'!! Cheers!!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jul 26, 2008)

Aww I cant see it 

It sounds great though!


----------



## dixilizards (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic!! Well done!!! 
I love how you can see the distribution of each reptile.
Some unbelievably good photos.
Would have liked to see a few more lizard varieties in the screensaver but I guess there were not as many photos sent in to choose from.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 26, 2008)

dixilizards said:


> Fantastic!! Well done!!!
> I love how you can see the distribution of each reptile.
> Some unbelievably good photos.
> Would have liked to see a few more lizard varieties in the screensaver but I guess there were not as many photos sent in to choose from.




Yeah, I have given myself six months this time so hopefully I will get a few more pics of other lizards and the likes. There certainly are a talented amount of photographers out there.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 26, 2008)

tooninoz said:


> Hey FNQ, as I said previously, it's a great job. Ive actually sent it through to a few people that have no interest in herps and getting positive feedback. Just one small issue with your idea for 2009 though.
> I guess most of us have at least a basic awareness of toxicity/danger of vens, but to the Great Unwashed (non herpers!), things like toxicity etc kinda add to the whole myth of snakes? To the non-herpers, it kinda adds an extra reason to be unduly concerned. Does that make sense? You'll have to read between the lines!
> Given that it is a screen saver, most people wont have time to read first aid instruction anyway.
> I'm of the thought that if you just continue with what you have done this year, youre on a good wicket.
> ...



That is a great idea. I was only thinking that if people saw the first aid notice on one slide then subliminally they would remember it in an emergency. As for the toxicity level chart. It would just be a little chart like the distribuiton graph saying Dangerous, mildly dangerous, harmless, etc..

The PDF idea is a good one though.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 26, 2008)

mazzaandbrad said:


> got my vote for 'Best Ever Screensaver'!! Cheers!!




Wow, I am flattered.  And humbled. Thankyou.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 26, 2008)

sezza said:


> fantastic job - I have passed it on to all my reptile loving mates as well!!




Great stuff. I hope to walk past a computer in the future and see it somewhere just scrolling away. :lol:

That would be satisfying for me.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 26, 2008)

Fester said:


> Ended up getting the file from someone I know. Quite impressive mate, you have done a brilliant job with that.



Excellent. Thanks Fester. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 26, 2008)

LullabyLizard said:


> Aww I cant see it
> 
> It sounds great though!



Why can't you see it?


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 26, 2008)

How did you go Lullaby? Did you get it working?


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 26, 2008)

they are really cool pics


----------



## pythonmum (Jul 26, 2008)

Been running it for 24 hours now and LOVE it! It's on all of our computers now. I've got a couple of great photos taken by a mate with a good camera which you can use for the next one if appropriate - just let me know if you prefer TIFF or JPEG and what size.


----------



## Simmo (Jul 26, 2008)

Anyone want a Mac??
I'm missing out:cry:


----------



## Moreliavridis (Jul 26, 2008)

well done looks unreal


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 26, 2008)

Anyone know how to convert PC to Mac get in touch with me. I am in particular interested in converting windows screen saver files to mac.


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jul 26, 2008)

*Youv'e done a great job mate
Congratz.*


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 26, 2008)

Thankyou Timmo, RedEyeGirl, PythonMum, JasonR and Simmo.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 27, 2008)

I have been doing some research and unfortunately for those Mac people I would have to redo the whole thing again. In the next version I might do a side by side compilation on PC and Mac. Until then you will just have to dream.


----------



## Simmo (Jul 27, 2008)

FNQ_Snake said:


> I have been doing some research and unfortunately for those Mac people I would have to redo the whole thing again. In the next version I might do a side by side compilation on PC and Mac. Until then you will just have to dream.


That would be great till next version, I'll be in the dark.


----------



## Jewly (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow, great job.....I love it.


----------



## mrillusion (Jul 27, 2008)

*** 15 MBS my internet is going ay like 4 KB/s right now it would take like 1 hour to download usally its 700MB/s


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 27, 2008)

Ha ha, oh well guess you'll just have to wait. LOL


----------



## DanTheMan (Jul 27, 2008)

Thats awesome
cheers FNQ!


----------



## missllama (Jul 27, 2008)

u should make themed ones like geckos and dragons and snakes etc 

very good work mate it looks great on my new laptop


----------



## clippy (Jul 27, 2008)

what a great job you've done .the kids love seeing all the different species come up on the computer


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 27, 2008)

My pleasure guys. Thanks for the kind comments.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 31, 2008)

Well, after a week online, how is everyone enjoying HerpSaver 2008? 

Please let me know if you would like to see something in the April 09 edition.


----------



## Ned_fisch (Jul 31, 2008)

Its wonderful. Great job!
I'm suprised my sister's havn't changed it yet. I'm gonna have to get good with my photography for next year. Is it going to be a yearly? Sorry if you've answered this alot.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi TS6, mate I am going to try to make it bi-annually. So that way people can get their pics out regularly.

Cheers

FNQ_Snake


----------



## Ned_fisch (Jul 31, 2008)

Sounds great.


----------



## RB25JET (Aug 6, 2008)

done well. very nice job. and professional!


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Aug 7, 2008)

RB25JET said:


> done well. very nice job. and professional!




:lol:


----------

